# Food Plot



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

What are some things that i need to think about when considering making a food plot? I found a pretty good area where the cows can't get to in between a creek and a nice bedding area. I've seen a lot of activity here and want to make a food plot. I want to attract pheasants and turkeys also. Is there any way of planting something that everything will like? Thanks in advance.
Greatwhitehunter


----------

